# Bottom bracket for 2010 SRAM rival



## rielid (Dec 5, 2009)

Hi all,
this is my first post. Hopefully this isn't a stupid question.

I just bought a new 2010 SRAM rival group on ebay, but I'm missing a bottom bracket, chain, and cassette.

My most pressing question is: What bottom brackets _can_ I use?

After that, I'd love some advice on which bottom brackets I _should_ use. I am mainly concerned with reliability and cost. Don't care at all about weight.

Thank you very much for helping out a new guy.


----------



## Kristatos (Jan 10, 2008)

You could get an aftermarket set of cups http://www.enduroforkseals.com/id225.html if you have a threaded shell.

Or you could buy a set of SRAM/Truvativ GXP bottom bracket cups from any of a number of online retailers. This is assuming you have the Rival crankset. 

The main thing is to figure out what type of BB shell your frame has - English, BB30, etc. Then get the GXP cup set that works with your frame. Hopefully you got the correct cranks.


----------



## rielid (Dec 5, 2009)

I have the Rival cranks. I have an english threaded bottom bracket shell.

So should I go with a SRAM or third party bottom bracket?


----------



## Kristatos (Jan 10, 2008)

rielid said:


> I have the Rival cranks. I have an english threaded bottom bracket shell.
> 
> So should I go with a SRAM or third party bottom bracket?


I would go with SRAM unless you are looking for something different like a different color on the cups.


----------



## js1221 (Aug 15, 2008)

Chris King now makes a Sram compatible BB; not cheap but a great product.


----------



## rielid (Dec 5, 2009)

I found that Token also makes SRAM compatible bottom brackets. I think I'll go with one of those, as the SRAM ones have some bad reviews, and Chris King is quite expensive.


----------



## sixate (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm using a Hope BB with Truvativ converter. Works great.


----------



## RC28 (May 9, 2002)

rielid said:


> I found that Token also makes SRAM compatible bottom brackets. I think I'll go with one of those, as the SRAM ones have some bad reviews, and Chris King is quite expensive.


Non-Ceramic SRAM GXP BBs are quite cheap . The first one I had on one of my rides lasted me two years without giving me any problems. I changed it just because I overhauled all major components on that bike.

You can get one of them and try it out. Again, they only run about $30.


----------

